# Good price for a p99?



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

Who has the best prices on P99's? The closest gun shop to me has them for $609. I have seen them online between 525 and 550. what websites should I check other than gunbroker and gunsamerica


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've paid $575, $565 and $515 for P99s in the past. They are hard to get (the A/S models). But out of principal, I think anything over $600 is highway robbery.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

ruckus3008 said:


> Who has the best prices on P99's? The closest gun shop to me has them for $609. I have seen them online between 525 and 550. what websites should I check other than gunbroker and gunsamerica


FWIW:

Approximately 3 weeks ago I paid $571.00 for my P99c/AS.. Tax, tag, title, driveout.. This included 7% Ga. sales tax.

And after I shot it, I think I got a bargain...

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

I picked up a QA in .40S&W two months ago during a sale. The dealer had stacks of Walthers; mine only cost me $425. I believe that mine is uncharacteristic of most p99 purchase prices.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that was low.

I saw a P99 A/S 9mm new on Sat at a gun show when I picked up my PS90. It was $535. Not a bad price. Despite having some already - I had to stop and look at it and wish for another :smt082


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> mine only cost me $425


Wow...that is low. I paid $550.00 NIB in May 2002. I'll bet they are creeping up towards $600.00 by now.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Around Springfield, Mo I see them for 485 to 525. My local dealer has a P99 40cal QA green used in excelent condition for 450 and he will dicker on that price.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Just found this over on Glock Talk.

http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=628767


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

I paid $569 from my local gun shop for the A/S trigger.

I've seen them at Sportsman's Warehouse for $550


----------



## BNC04 (Dec 11, 2006)

awall said:


> Just found this over on Glock Talk.
> 
> http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=628767


Hi, I'm Brett and the new owner of that :smt038 P99 AS. I didn't get the hoster with it so the price was very reasonable. I'd been researching various forums, trying the AS trigger and came close a few times to purchasing over the last couple of months. Hopefully I will get it this Thursday. I can't wait to try it out.

I was really on the fence on the caliber. I have 3 other pistols in a .40 but opted for the 9 after reading the posts about the perceived snappiness with the .40. eventually I may have to get another in the .40 but will shoot one before I do.

Glad to be here, The walther looks to be a fine weapon and with my smaller hands, will be a good and comfortable fit.

Brett


----------



## brj (Dec 20, 2006)

Two years ago I paid $ 525.00 for my P99AS...At the time they had a deal that if you bought one before the end of the year you received 2 free hi cap mags. I brought mine home on New Years Eve, 2004...

It still remains my favorite 9mm....


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

`04 QA $529 new
`03 AS $400 used
`01 AS $380 used + $20 s&h + $15 FFL

All 9mm


----------

